# 2004 Outback 29Fbhs 5Er, $13,500



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, most of you have heard. We are kind of unexpected toyhauler owners and are now SOB'ers, so we must part with our beloved Outback.

I can give some quick highlights right now, but please contact me for much more info and pics. [email protected]

2004 Outback 29fbhs very well maintained and in immaculate condition with some great additions and upgrades, tires, suspension (new leaf springs and dexter ez flex wet bolt kit), TROUBLE FREE CAMPING. I have dragged this trailer up and down the eastern seaboard for 3 years and have only had to staple a couple of pieces of trim that came loose.

Only looking to pay it off at around $14k and pass on this very reliable camper to some othe family to enjoy.

Please please contact me and we can discuss, as there is much more than I care to sit here and type.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well...I'd take it off your hands but I am currently quite content! But fora some one looking....that's a good deal!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Well...I'd take it off your hands but I am currently quite content! But fora some one looking....that's a good deal!


Thanks Eric. I am sad to see it gobecause it has been such a reliable camper and I will hang myself, if I even run into a few small problems. Our biggest delay in purchasing, has been the fact that we have gotten so used to and even a little complacent with the fact that we can just hook and go with no worries. I have had my camper for over 3 years and still dont know how a lot of the things work, because I just haven't had to look inside of anyhting and see whats wrong.

Literally in that time, we have replaced the tires, cause it came with bad ones. Upgraded the leafs, equalizer and added the wet bolt kit, cause it was a relatively cheap upgrade when we decided to keep it for another year last season. We removed the carpeting in the living room cause it was dirty and stained, which makes it so much easier to clean with all of our crew. My grey tank overflowed in OC this year and put to much weight on the undecover and it fell. Soem new selftappings screws with new washers and we were all set. Good news is that the unber belly was so intact that it held the water like a pool instead of leakiongout and giving us any sign of the overflow. So that makes it our fault that happened, not the trailers. Other than that I have had to reset a circuit a time or 2 when we had everythign in the traielr running for all its worth in the heat of the summer, mostly when the DW was pregnant.

So if you are looking to upgrade or are starting out and just want to enjoy camping in a huge trailer for 1/3 of the cost of a new 5er, well this is your unit. this was our first and we have never regreted buying a cheap, big 5er to get our feet wet in the camping world.

This unit also has a max weight of 9900lbs, so its actually 1/2 ton towable by most of todays standards on newer trucks.

Again, please email with interest and I will get you my cell # as there are a lot of things that I havent mentioned and plenty of pics. I can also help out with delivery with anybody referred from the site. A freind of a friend is a friend of mine.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

To the top folks. I have had some interest, but we are on the last trip with her and she will be emptied out, cleaned and ready for its new owners by next week.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are a few more pics and a list of upgrades/mods. I checked my payoff and it is right under $13,500, that's all I want.

&#149;	New heavier duty leaf springs, 5 leafs vs 4 leafs
&#149;	Dexter Ez Flex Equalizer and wet bolt kit
&#149;	Replaced Front decal with 2006 model
&#149;	Maxx Air vent covers
&#149;	Maxx Fan in living room with vent cover
&#149;	Outside TV mount and wiring
&#149;	Outside marine grade speakers
&#149;	DVD and VHS player
&#149;	Thule rear bike rack on 2&#148; bumper receiver
&#149;	Tornado Flush in Grey and Black Tank
&#149;	Removed Carpet from Living room to hardwood floor underneath
&#149;	Tires are only 2 years old
&#149;	Lube Plate for Pinbox/Hitch
&#149;	Ability to level the outside grill top
&#149;	Latchable fishing pole rack inside living room
&#149;	Vaccuum Cleaner
&#149;	New Battery this spring
&#149;	Rechargeable Flashlight in cabinet
&#149;	Step Rugs on front and rear door
&#149;	Bypass kit for winterization

*** First picture is of a cut from a screw under the slide that I repaired.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ok gang she will be going on ebay tonight and will hopefully make a new Outback owner out of someone.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Link to my ebay auction with 24 pics

Big Outback for cheap

JIm


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Still for sale. Nobody needs a turn key reliable Outback 5er with bunks???

Relisted on ebay as well.

Jim


----------

